# Which 8wt?



## ctt17

Guys,

Just got back from a trip to Belize. Got to fish two days and caught some bonefish while I was down there. I'd like to get an 8wt that I could use for reds/bonefish/general saltwater fly rod. Def want to get a fast action type of rod.

Which rods would yall look at?


----------



## Billy Baroo

Dude, take the time to look at other threads on the first page....we answer this question once a week it seems....:headknock


----------



## Billy Baroo

Bvks, sage ones, redingtons, glxs, go to your local flyshop and demo...support local.


----------



## Laguna Freak

*Sage*

*Xi3*.

Very good for salt. I've only been fly fishing for a year and a half and I can forehand cast my 8 weight Xi3 60 to 70 feet into a 20 mph wind with accuracy. I can get 85 to 90+ feet down wind with pretty good accuracy.

I can back hand cast it 50 feet into a 20 mph wind.

It loads very well and deep (see pic) and unloads with power! The pic is across a 15 - 20 mph wind yesterday. Cast was about 80 feet including 10' leader


----------



## ctt17

Thanks Laguna Freak.


----------



## Laguna Freak

*back cast load*

Here's a picture of the back cast loading. I'm about half way through my back cast double haul in this pic.


----------



## Pete A.

Ctt17;

There are *beau coup* great 8wt rods out there now. I've been at this since the late 60's when selection was lean and one had to learn to "handle it" with what was available. Now it so much easier to buy what you need.

Laguna's Xi3 is an excellent rod but at the upper end of $$$. If your in that neighborhood then you owe it to yourself to try the Hardy Proaxis. It is a very accurate controllable rocket. But it's up there in $$$ with the Xi3. I "want" both!!!

Down side of graphite rods is they are not like firearms when it comes to holding their value, maybe not as bad as archery/stereo stuff. But every year there's a hotter/better/faster/longer/taller.................... rod that makes a used one's value drop quick.

Lots of great casting by truly experienced fisherman is done everyday with the myriad of rods in the $150-400 range, BVK, Axiom, Flight, Imperial......... to mention only a few.

Go to the better fly shops (Ifly, FTU, Orvis here in Houston) and try a few, top $$$, mid $$$ and low end too.

It's all fun.

Pete A.

Here's my oldest son chunking 70'+ belly deep with a 8wt TFO Pro II


----------



## Boboe

Agreed on the Hardy Proaxis being a stud of a rod. I've got the freshwater equivalent called the Zenith in 9'6" 8 wt. The Proaxis is a little faster than the Zenith, but they're the same family of rods. They're both very light and powerful. I find them to be EASIER to cast than the XI3. The XI3 has a smaller sweet spot, as it's a faster rod, and thus leaves less room for error. If you get it right, the XI3 is a total cannon. It always pains me to see newbie fly fishermen with XI3's, because they can't handle the rod. They'd do much better with a softer, slower rod.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF

*8 wt. Pick*

Dude,
Forget the Brand/Price,cast as many as you can and pick the one that feels the best in YOUR HANDS.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Pete A.

_"Forget the Brand/Price,cast as many as you can and pick the one that feels the best in YOUR HANDS."_

Wise words,

Pete A.


----------



## Laguna Freak

Boboe said:


> It always pains me to see newbie fly fishermen with XI3's, because they can't handle the rod. They'd do much better with a softer, slower rod.


As a newbie fly fisherman, I have to disagree with this blanket statement. In my opinion as a newbie (with newbie experiences on rivers and the coast); softer, slower rods ingrain habits that may be suitable for small streams and rivers but which are completely counter-productive and ineffective in coastal casting conditions.

I say buy the rod that fits the application. Just like you don't buy an HMR .17 for elk hunting, don't buy a slow, soft rod for coastal casting. Buy a light weight, fast action rod to battle coastal winds, and if you're a newbie, budget a couple hundred $ to buy some quality casting lessons from a quality instructor. Then practice...in the wind. In October of 2011, I couldn't cast a fly line out of my own shadow even with a slow soft rod. Thanks to Stacy Lynn's instruction, I can now handle an 8 wt Xi3 very effectively in coastal wind conditions. If I can do it, anyone with the desire can do it.


----------



## Joe. T.

SKIFFSTIFF said:


> Dude,
> Forget the Brand/Price,cast as many as you can and pick the one that feels the best in YOUR HANDS.
> SKIFFSTIFF


this^^^^ ive casted many rods over the past years and have and the tfo axiom 8wt just works for me not because of price it just fits.


----------



## Xplorin08

I took up fly fishing two years ago and fish with both a Sage and GLoomis Crosscurrent 8 wt rods. Like many others have posted, go with what feels good in your hands and practice, practice, practice. Also ask the local rep for their opinions - they are going to know more about it than going to a big store outfit. And when you go out, leave the conventional tackle behind. 

Just my two cents...


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Two things:
1) definitely demo as many rods as you can. I tested the Sage Xi3, Loomis NRX, and TFO BVK all in 8wt. In my opinion the difference between the 3 in performance was so negligible that going with the BVK for $250 vs. Loomis at $800 and the Sage at $775 was a no brainer.
2) Laguna Freak- you have got to be the only person I've ever seen wear Red Wings on a poling skiff while fly fishing.


----------



## MarkA70

Love my Orvis, traded up to the new Helios 2 in 8 wt, in both tip and mid flex. Great rods. 

The pictures of the Xi3 make is appear to be extremly *SLOW*, is that rod that *SLOW,* I think it would be very difficult to cast. It appears to be flexed into the grip.


----------



## Pete A.

I've cast a Xi3 & I'd never call it "slow". The guy's got nearly a full line out under a load, QUALITY rods bend under load. I've cast Helios and they'll bend into the handle under that kind of load.

Pete A.


----------



## Unbound

*Interesting read*

I grabbed the best feeling, reasonably priced, fast action 8# in stock in my local fly shop and I'm happy with my Redington Predator, but this review makes me wish I had looked at the BVK.

http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/8-weight-shootout.


----------



## ted8541

I'm new to fly fishing. I took a lesson with Marcos at FTU off I-10 here in Houston. Great lesson, great guy and great selection. I usually ball up and go all in when I adopt new hobbies, but this time, I just went with a TFO BVK rod and matching reel. It's look, feel, capacity, application and price point all made sense to me. I haven't had a chance to get my string pulled yet, but I feel confident based on Marcos' recommendation and all the reviews I've read, that I'll be happy. Good luck!


----------



## Worm Drowner

I am very interested in learning more about the TFO Mangrove that has just been introduced. Looks like it will be a nice one.


----------



## Laguna Freak

MarkA70 said:


> Love my Orvis, traded up to the new Helios 2 in 8 wt, in both tip and mid flex. Great rods.
> 
> The pictures of the Xi3 make is appear to be extremly *SLOW*, is that rod that *SLOW,* I think it would be very difficult to cast. It appears to be flexed into the grip.


I have to take these words as a great compliment. Thank You! My casting instructor likely will too.

BTW; I hear the Orvis is a phenomenal rod! Congrats on your selection.

The Xi3, as some have said, is a very fast action rod. It is loaded to the depth it is due to an appropriate amount of fly line out for the wind conditions (about 30 feet), a substantial back cast drift, and an appropriately sharp double haul to extend the loading deeper into the rod. With that stroke and those conditions, the Xi3 shoots 50 more feet of line in my newbie hands.


----------



## Laguna Freak

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Two things:
> 
> 2) Laguna Freak- you have got to be the only person I've ever seen wear Red Wings on a poling skiff while fly fishing.


Ummm...It was cold and I'm a *******. cantcha tell?!?


----------



## Laguna Freak

*Yellowstone Angler*

So these guys did an 8 weight shootout in 2011. It seemed pretty thorough to me. I used their info to help me make a decision on my rod. I recommend reading all the way to the bottom of the article.

http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/gear-review/eight-weight-shoot-out-gear-review

They also did a 5 weight shootout this year

http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/ge...om-morgan-sage-circa-orvis-helios-2-greys-xf2


----------



## TXTECHKA

My Winston B3x is pretty rad. I tried a bunch before I settled on it. Not cheap but I've fished it hard for a couple years now and I have no complaints. It's paired with a Hatch 7+ finatic and rio tropical general purpose line on power pro backing.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Not that I'm going to go out and buy one any time soon but I was tarpon fishing in Florida last week using a 12wt Sage One.

That thing was badass. A total canon.

Unfortunately the tarpon wouldn't cooperate. We saw about 20 of them and I was able to present the fly to about 6 or 7 (the rest were too far away and moving fast) but in each case the fish examined the fly and said, "nah, not hungry I'm gonna swim for warmer water."

Guide said normally by this time of year they're getting non-stop shots at the fish but the colder than normal weather has killed the fishing. It was getting down into the low-60s and upper-50s at night recently and the water temp was in the upper 60s. It's just now crept into the lower 70s.

Such is life. I'm definitely going back as soon as I can.


----------



## TXTECHKA

Off topic but where were you fishing? We have a place in Tarpon Springs (near Tampa)


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

TXTECHKA said:


> Off topic but where were you fishing? We have a place in Tarpon Springs (near Tampa)


We launched out of Mexico Beach and fished north along St. Andrew Sound (Tyndall AFB beach front) and then south along St. Joseph Peninsula State Park and in St. Joseph Bay.

http://maps.google.com/maps?rls=com...&sa=X&ei=EHiSUcKaGObZ0wHR94G4Aw&ved=0CKoBELYD

Per Google Maps Tarpon Springs is a little over 300 miles driving from where I was fishing. It looks to be about 180 nautical miles though as the crow flies.


----------



## TXTECHKA

I gotcha, that's a good area though.


----------



## shallowist

The wisest words on this post......" Cast as many rods as you can and buy what feels best" May not be as easy for a new to the sport angler to judge, but if you can cast it well then it will make a great starting point. 

There are so many good rods out there today, many are well suited only to certain casting styles. Some are way too fast for people and some are at the other end of the spectrum. Rods, like casting styles, are best left to individual choice. I would recommend that you start with something that is well suited for the type of fishing you plan to spend the greatest amount of time doing. Typically with saltwater fly fishing, you will want a faster action rod that loads quickly, but don't overlook the rods ability to make short casts as well as long. 

Way too many redfish shots that come within 20 feet. Good luck!


----------



## Xplorin08

shallowist said:


> Way too many redfish shots that come within 20 feet.


Amen!! Often you'll be looking in the distance for any signs of fish only to have one cruise by you within 10-15 feet!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

I was a st. croix dealer for years, can't beat their rods, even the lower price point ones are good. 

9' 8wt. 2 piece.......... if travel size is not an issue


----------



## secondwind1018

im sure you have seen plenty of responses, but my two cents would be to try out the rods you consider before purchasing, and try out multiple manufacturers. if youre on a budget, TFO makes some excellent rods (axiom, bvk, ticr, etc). If you want to splurge, Orvis Helios and Scott S3S are my favorites for versatile salt water rods. Sage makes an excellent rod, but I have found my Scott to be the most versatile fast action, catching permit, bonefish, sharks, jacks, and reds. They now make a Helios 2 and S4S, respectively. for reds and smaller bones, i use a 6 or 7 wt helios and that seems to be a lot more fun.


----------



## ToFlyCast

I am new to this message board and a little late to this thread but you have to cast the newest Winston Boron III SX. I am not a winston guy, I have always been Sage (Fast rods) guy but WOW. This rod feels and casts great. I casted it next to Xi3 and its a breeze to cast even in the wind. Just wanted to thhrow that out there, cast it and try it if yopu are in that 700-800 range for rod.


----------



## Litetackle

Thomas and Thomas Horizon II.


----------



## atxgolfer

Check out flyshack.com they usually have some specials on TFO rods


----------



## dc1502

This........


----------



## crw91383

Also try here http://www.flyshopcloseouts.com/


----------



## RUFcaptain

The Xi3 is a great rod, but I prefer the Scott S4S. For a lower price point look at the Colton fly rods, very fast and fairly priced.


----------



## rplumb

get a tfo. best price and tx made. great 'no fault' warranty as well. i have replaced my 8 weight three times. just send in $25. any other rod and you are over spending. they have enough models to match your casting style and grip preference. i personally like the tri-cx series.


----------



## RUFcaptain

The TFOs are good rods, but they are made in China.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

RUFcaptain said:


> The TFOs are good rods, but they are made in China.


Yup. It's just the owners & their warehouse are in Dallas.

In fact, probably 90%+ of all rods claimed to be "Made in the USA" really mean "Assembled in the USA from foreign-made components." Especially if the rod is less than about $300 (conventional) or $500 (fly).

Not that there's anything wrong with either. Just know the truth.

BTW- those Project-X rods look pretty sweet. What blank do you build those on?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

I used to be a dealer for G-loomis and St Croix

you can't beat a St croix for the money


----------



## Billy Baroo

RUFcaptain said:


> The TFOs are good rods, but they are made in China.


What's wrong with that, I Like their food...


----------



## rplumb

go with tfo. great price. made in tx. prefessional folks in dallas. good warratny. snapped my 8 weight 3 times with hassle free returns (note send in $25 check with broken item). tfo or bust.


----------



## dc1502

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Yup. It's just the owners & their warehouse are in Dallas.
> 
> In fact, probably 90%+ of all rods claimed to be "Made in the USA" really mean "Assembled in the USA from foreign-made components." Especially if the rod is less than about $300 (conventional) or $500 (fly).
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with either. Just know the truth.
> 
> BTW- those Project-X rods look pretty sweet. What blank do you build those on?


 The blank used for this rod is built by Terry Johnson in Colorado (not imported). It is a dual helix design ,very fast but casts really smooth. The components on this rod are: Blank = Terry Johnson USA 
Guides= Snake Brand Guides USA 
Stripper Guides =New Titanium guides from Batson
Reel Seat=Batson
Finish= Flex Coat USA

The Batson guides ,cork and reel seat are imported products.


----------



## Joe T

fish dont care where your rod is made .cast as many as you can and buy what YOU like.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

dc1502 said:


> The blank used for this rod is built by Terry Johnson in Colorado (not imported). It is a dual helix design ,very fast but casts really smooth. The components on this rod are: Blank = Terry Johnson USA
> Guides= Snake Brand Guides USA
> Stripper Guides =New Titanium guides from Batson
> Reel Seat=Batson
> Finish= Flex Coat USA
> 
> The Batson guides ,cork and reel seat are imported products.


Nice.

I know Terry via my brother-in-law who used to be in the rod business. My BiL was developing some saltwater tapers with Terry. I believe those were made in New Zealand. I didn't know he made any blanks in the US- thought he imported them all.

Terry's a interesting guy. Makes good cigars too. Good guy to enjoy whiskey and a cigar with.


----------



## dc1502

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Nice.
> 
> I know Terry via my brother-in-law who used to be in the rod business. My BiL was developing some saltwater tapers with Terry. I believe those were made in New Zealand. I didn't know he made any blanks in the US- thought he imported them all.
> 
> Terry's a interesting guy. Makes good cigars too. Good guy to enjoy whiskey and a cigar with.


Terry does build a small amout of blanks up in Colorado. And from what I know he still does some business with the guys in NewZealand as well. I have been dealing with Terry for a few years and he is a great guy he does have an awesome line-up of cigars. They were up in Vegas all week at the Tabaco trade show. These blanks are awesome ,who is your BIL?


----------

